# [SOLVED] Network Card Not Detected



## Cday130

Recently I had to format the HD on my other computer because of a virus. When I tried to install the modem from my ISP CD, it told me I can't proceed because I need a network card.

I have one but it seems the driver was deleted in the format so the card doesn't even show up in the device manager. 

Here's the part I need help on. It seems the computer (Compaq Presario 1950NX) didn't come with an OS CD or a Driver Recovery disc. Instead the computer had an HP Disc Recovery program. Which allowed the user to make their own recovery disc. Keyword _had_.

This too is gone because of the format and I had to create a bootable XP cd just to get the computer somewhat working again.

I downloaded the LAN, Modem, and Graphics drivers for that computer. It let me install the Graphics driver fine but I tried running the other ones and it told me they already existed in such & such folder and told me to install them with the device manager. 

I'm stuck here and I have no idea what to do next?:sigh:


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Network Card Not Detected*








and welcome to the Forum

Did you load the chipset driver first?


----------



## Cday130

*Re: Network Card Not Detected*

I tried loading that driver but it directed me to the device manager just like the other drivers. I'll try again.

Edit:The first driver I loaded was the graphics card update. (The little NVIDIA icon appeared in the Toolbar)

Here's the message I got when loading the chipset driver.



As you can see, there's no network card listed under Network Adapters.


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Network Card Not Detected*

It';s probably the "Unknown Device" . . installing the video driver before the chipset driver may have jinksed it . . try uninstalling the video driver, then the chipset driver. If you still get that message, try installing via Device Manager using the SM Buss controller


----------



## Cday130

*Re: Network Card Not Detected*

Problem solved. Thanks for your help. ray:


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Network Card Not Detected*

For others . . how did you solve it?


----------



## Cday130

*Re: Network Card Not Detected*

I wasn't familiar with the device manager was my problem. In device manager the driver was labeled _Other PCI Bridge_.

I was just making it harder than it needed to be.


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Network Card Not Detected*










You can mark this thread as solved by clicking on the *Thread Tools *link in your first post . .


----------

